# Electric Riding Mower Conversion



## EL Escort (May 8, 2008)

Hey Gang, I hope all is well today. 
I was presently surprised before I left work today. UPS showed up with the electric motor I am going to install on an old riding Mower. It is a CLUB CAR 48 volt piece.
Click linl to see auction of another motor
http://cgi.ebay.com/Club-Car-48-Vol...ryZ40155QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
It'a a CLUB CAR 48 volt 3.1 HP 10 spline model. Th guy said it came off of an upgrade and works well. Looks OK, hopefully works OK too.
The rider is a Murray that is manufactured not too far from me in Tenn.
It has a rear mounted 10 hp engine. I know the 48 volt motor might be a bit much but I thought about just operating it on 24 volts. Maybe a knife switch or simple HD relay to turn it on and off.
I am going to have to have made a motor end cap that will hold a bearing. Normally this mounts to a golf cart diffy in an enclosed fashion. Anyone else done this and what are your thoughts on the 24,48 volt issue ?


----------



## Cornelius (Sep 15, 2007)

Check out some of Armando's lawn tractor conversions. He finds them out at the curb on trash day because the engines have failed. They are fun conversions, and a good way for someone to get started with EVs. Be sure to watch the YouTube video links on his pages at the EV Album. He had to slow the converted lawn tractors down because they ran so much better as EVs instead of an ICE.

http://www.evalbum.com/840


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey EL,

See the thread *Electric Riding Lawn Mower* in the Electric Bikes Forum.

major


----------



## EL Escort (May 8, 2008)

Thanks, Cornelius and Major, 
I didn't know where to look on this forum for lawnmowers and I hope it's OK to post in this section too !
I had already thought about the fact that the motor can not be operated full votage with no load on it or it would come apart. I'm wondering about half voltage and with the blade engaged during start up, then "smooth in" the transmission into an appropriate gear. Looking at the other post, I need a controller. Can I use an old 36 bolt golf cart controller with 24 volts of power and a 48 volt motor ? I know it sounds like a mix, and I did read the thread about controllers and do need to buy one.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

EL Escort said:


> Can I use an old 36 bolt golf cart controller with 24 volts of power and a 48 volt motor ? I know it sounds like a mix, and I did read the thread about controllers and do need to buy one.


Hi EL,

Depends... Yes, you can run the 48V motor at 24. You'll see about half speed and half power. And those golf car controllers come in a lot of varieties. Some of the Curtis models come in 24/36 volt versions which will run either 24 or 36 volts. Also in 36/48 volt versions. But a 36/48V probably will not run at 24 volts. I am not sure about other brands of golf car controllers or special built ones by Curtis.

Regards,

major


----------



## EL Escort (May 8, 2008)

*Progress Report: Electric Riding Mower Conversion*

It's been about a week since I started on th Murray 10 HP rear engine riding mower that I am converting to Electric. I too figured that I needed to convert a mower or rebuild an electric golf cart to learn the fundamentals before converting a car to electric. Being mowing season I chose the mower conversion. It turns out that the number of gallons of gas that I won't be buying for the mower and mowing "electric" will be enough to operate my 25 MPG 4 cylinder ICE powered car. 
Anyway, back to the mower. I chose a smaller rider over a large one for several reasons. This rear engine mower weighs a couple of hundred pounds (2.2 pounds is a Kilo) less than the 19.5 horse Crafptsman that I possess and it has just one blade on the mowing deck. 
With some modification I have been able to install 2 of the 3 batteries under the seat. The motor mounts directly behind the front 2 batteries and the 3rd battery behind the motor. I had to modify and relocate the shifter linkage but it only took about 30 minutes time.
I'm looing at 36-48 volt controllers and have a lead on a couple of junk electric golf carts that I need to follow up on. Hopefully one will have a good controller. Batteries are about $80- each. I have less than $100- in the CC electric motor. I will have some maching expense but it shouldn't be bad on the wallet. The mower was free and I will have to buy tires. I am considering having the new tires injected with urethane RTV. Well worth the money instead of dealing with flats all of the time.
I'll have about 10 % of what it will cost to convert a car and about 10 % of the time too.
I'll post some pics soon !


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Progress Report: Electric Riding Mower Conversion*

I plan to do this at some point. keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Progress Report: Electric Riding Mower Conversion*



EL Escort said:


> It's been about a week since I started on th Murray 10 HP rear engine riding mower that I am converting to Electric.
> <snip>
> I have less than $100- in the CC electric motor. I will have some maching expense but it shouldn't be bad on the wallet. !


Hi EL Escort,

Let us know how that works out for you. Mods to the one bearing GC motor could be more than you bargin for.

Regards,

major


----------



## goo_nadd (Apr 30, 2008)

pictures ..............
________
IOLITE VAPOURIZER


----------



## EL Escort (May 8, 2008)

*Pictures*

I was able to take a few pictures and then had someone upload them for me.








1st picture of the Murray Mower








Close up view of batteries and motor. Yes I know the motor is upside down








Another view. Note 2 liter Coke bottle on platform. Yes we do use the liter measurement in the USA. Mostly for two liter drinks, and by the way, Cocacola Inc:
E-mail me and I will give you my address so you can mail me the advertising payment








10 HP Briggs & Stratton on a push mower deck (it's off of the rider)

I have been on several automotive forums in the past and most of those sites are rich with pictures. I would like to encourage others here to include pictures when possible ;-)


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

You probably would have gotten better advertisment money had it been a beer product in stead of a Coke bottle. Looks good though. Seems as though you have a little more room there than I have in my front motor Murray rider. I cannot put any decent sized battery under my seat, soooo.......

That is where I will mount my Controller Solenoid(s) and on board charging system.


----------



## EL Escort (May 8, 2008)

All the space that was available in the rear engine model was one of the reasons that I picked it. Also all of the "lead weight" is on top of the bigger rear axle. 
I'm still trying to decide on 1/4 inch steel plate for the endcap/bearing retainer or 1" aluminum. Both would involve a machinist. 
I clicked on your pics in your thread and my antique win 98 OS won't cooperate with them. (For some reason I could right click the motor pic the ended with CAPITAL JPG and could open it but not the others.)
PM me a pic of the plate when you get it working. Thanks !


----------



## MarxNutz (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey EL Escort,

I'm down here near Huntsville and I am doing an electric riding mower conversion too! I'd like to see your mower when it's up and running...
I'm converting a Turf Pro with a 12.5 hp B&S to a 1.5 hp Leeson 36 volt Perm Mag electric motor. It won't fly like it used to, but I expect it to turn the blades and pull enough to mow my yard. I was going to test it out @ 24 volts as well, and mount a foot switch to run the motor until I get around to buying a speed controller setup. The motor should be under load every second it runs, so I shouldn't have a problem with it running out of control and burning up.


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi!
MarxNuts! If your motor is really a perm. mag. you don't have to worry about it coming apart unloaded. Only series wound motors have the tendency to "run away". The permanent magnets should give you a nice linear rpm/volt characteristics. Barna


----------



## MarxNutz (Apr 5, 2008)

I did notice when I put 12 volts to the motor to see if it turns, it would turn at a steady rate. So, that's actually a bit of a relief to know that the motor won't fly apart. Just goes to show, you learn something new every day!


----------



## MarxNutz (Apr 5, 2008)

So,

Any news about your electric mower? I was curious to know whether you got it up and running yet?


----------

